# Please R.S.V.P.



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2009)

Όπως σημειώνουν αρκετοί, το φαινόμενο του *Please RSVP *γίνεται όλο και πιο συχνό. *R.S.V.P. *όμως είναι τα αρχικά της γαλλικής φράσης _répondez s’il vous plait_, δηλαδή "απαντήστε παρακαλώ" ή όπως θα λέγαμε στα Ελληνικά "_επιβεβαιώστε τη συμμετοχή σας_". Άρα το πρόσθετο please στα Αγγλικά είναι κανονικά πλεονασμός και περιττό, γιατί κυριολεκτικά θα το μεταφράζαμε ως "please respond please". 

Έλα μου όμως που αφενός μεν δε γνωρίζουν όλοι Γαλλικά, αφετέρου δε τα αρχικά _πλέον χρησιμοποιούνται ως ρήμα_. Οπότε το please σε αυτή την περίπτωση γίνεται μάλλον φυσικό και αναγκαίο.

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση που αφορά τη χρήση της φράσης στα Αγγλικά και εμμέσως την τρέχουσα εξέλιξη/ρηματικοποίησή της εδώ .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση που αφορά τη χρήση της φράσης στα Αγγλικά και εμμέσως την τρέχουσα εξέλιξη/ρηματικοποίησή της εδώ .



...που θυμίζει κάπου και τις δικές μας συζητήσεις εδώ στα περί σταζ, _νεσπά_;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 7, 2009)

Ναι, αν και νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα με το stage είναι πιο απλό, γιατί αφορά μόνο την προφορά μιας λέξης, ενώ στην περίπτωση του RSVP έχουμε μία σπάνια περίπτωση όπου τα αρχικά μιας ολόκληρης φράσης-δάνειο, ρηματικοποιούνται. 

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ψάξουμε να βρούμε κι άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις και να φτιάξουμε μια ωραία λίστα. Αυτή τη στιγμή όμως δεν μού έρχεται κάτι. Τα Αγγλικά έχουν πολλές Γαλλικές και Λατινικές εκφράσεις, οι οποίες όμως χρησιμοποιούνται αυτούσια και χωρίς πολλές πολλές αλλαγές. 

Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό που έγινε με το RSVP, έγινε επειδή το ακρωνύμιο χρησιμοποιείται τόσο πολύ. Μια ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο πιο γνωστός πλεονασμός σε αδιαφανές δάνειο είναι το «the hoi polloi» και θυμάμαι τον Taki να στηλιτεύει το περίσσιο _the_ σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Ωστόσο, η τρέχουσα τάση (αν δεν έχω χάσει επεισόδια) είναι να θεωρείται σωστό και λογικό το _the_, αφού το _hoi_ δεν σημαίνει τίποτα στον Άγγλο. Ούτε το _SVP_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ψάξουμε να βρούμε κι άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις και να φτιάξουμε μια ωραία λίστα.


Τα ακρωνύμια προσφέρουν συχνά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:
το σύνδρομο SARS = το σύνδρομο Σοβαρό Οξύ Αναπνευστικό Σύνδρομο
ο αριθμός ΡΙΝ = ο αριθμός Προσωπικός Αριθμός κλπ
Περισσότερα στο RAS syndrome. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να ψάξουμε να βρούμε κι άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις και να φτιάξουμε μια ωραία λίστα.



Μια άλλη οικογένεια τέτοιων περιπτώσεων είναι τα έναρθρα ξένα έντυπα (βλ. και εδώ, παρ. 3). Η «Λα Στάμπα», η «Αλ Αχράμ», η «Ντι Βελτ» κ.π.λ.

Στο RΑS syndrome θα μπορούσε να ενταχθεί επίσης και μια τρίτη κατηγορία με περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. η «Αστυνομία Πόλεων».


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Μπράβο, μου θύμισες και το αραβικό άρθρο «αλ», που στις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες ενσωματώθηκε σε διάφορες αραβικές λέξεις, π.χ. Αλλάχ («ο Θεός»), αλκάλια, άλγεβρα, αλχημεία, αλγόριθμος, λαμπίκος.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Θυμήθηκα και τη σκηνή από το _Mickey Blue Eyes_:
*Michael Felgate*: Well at least tell me what his restaurant is called, then I can sneak in, in a beard or something. 
*Gina Vitale*: It's called The La Trattoria. 
*Michael Felgate*: You mean La Trattoria. 
*Gina Vitale*: No. 
*Michael Felgate*: The La Trattoria means The The Trattoria. 
*Gina Vitale*: I know. 
*Michael Felgate*: Interesting. Look I have to go to the La Bathroom, and I'll be back in a sec.

Αλλά κοιτάξτε και τι γκουγκλέυσεις δίνει το the La Pasteria.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

List of tautological place names. Και συναφής συζήτηση εδώ για το «ο ποταμός Ποταμός Τάδε»: Εάν_ Rio Amazonas = Αμαζόνιος_, τότε _Rio Negro_ = ;.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Α, παρέλειψα το συνηθέστατο διεθνώς πρωτόκολλο ΙΡ = το πρωτόκολλο Πρωτόκολλο Διαδικτύου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά κοιτάξτε και τι γκουγκλέυσεις δίνει το the La Pasteria.



Φυσικά πρόκειται για την ίδια ομάδα κύριων ονομάτων όπως το Δελαγραμμάτικας, Δελαπατρίδης, Δελαπόρτας, Δελαπαστερίας.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Ίδια περίπτωση και ορισμένες εταιρικές ονομασίες: η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Embraer = η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Bραζιλιάνικη Eταιρεία Αεροναυπηγικής (EMpresa BRasileira de AERonáutica). Ομοίως το «εταιρεία» υπάρχει ήδη σε ονομασίες όπως Texaco (the TEXAs COmpany), 3E (Ελληνική Εταιρεία Εμφιαλώσεων) κ.ά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ίδια περίπτωση και ορισμένες εταιρικές ονομασίες: η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Embraer = η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Bραζιλιάνικη Eταιρεία Αεροναυπηγικής (EMpresa BRasileira de AERonáutica). Ομοίως το «εταιρεία» υπάρχει ήδη σε ονομασίες όπως Texaco (the TEXAs COmpany), 3E (Ελληνική Εταιρεία Εμφιαλώσεων) κ.ά.


 
Μου θύμισες το "η βρετανική British Airways, η ιταλική Alitalia και άλλες αεροπορικές εταιρείες..."


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, η τρέχουσα τάση (αν δεν έχω χάσει επεισόδια) είναι να θεωρείται σωστό και λογικό το _the_, αφού το _hoi_ δεν σημαίνει τίποτα στον Άγγλο. Ούτε το _SVP_.



Ωραίο παράδειγμα. Το αστείο είναι ότι το hoi polloi ούτε στο σύγχρονο Έλληνα σημαίνει κάτι, έτσι όπως προφέρεται σήμερα τουλάχιστον από τους αγγλόφωνους:
http://forvo.com/word/hoi_polloi/


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: Αν δείτε κάνα περίεργο μήνυμα με RSVP στον υπολογιστή σας (ναι, τα Windows έχουν rsvp.exe και rsvp.ini στο %windir%\system32), δεν σας ζητάει να απαντήσετε σε κάποια πρόσκληση, αλλά αναφέρεται στο QoS RSVP, όπου RSVP = Resource reSerVation Protocol (!).


----------



## stathis (Nov 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο πιο γνωστός πλεονασμός σε αδιαφανές δάνειο είναι το «the hoi polloi» και θυμάμαι τον Taki να στηλιτεύει το περίσσιο _the_ σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Ωστόσο, η τρέχουσα τάση (αν δεν έχω χάσει επεισόδια) είναι να θεωρείται σωστό και λογικό το _the_, αφού το _hoi_ δεν σημαίνει τίποτα στον Άγγλο. Ούτε το _SVP_.


Αν και δεν έχει σημασία η ταπεινή μου γνώμη, μια χαρά είναι εδώ το the για τον αγγλόφωνο ομιλητή.

(Δεν τον ήξερα τον Taki, αλλά κέρδισε μια θέση στην καρδιά μου μόλις διάβασα ότι μιλάει για "κληρονομιά του Ρόναλντ Ρίγκαν" και ότι συμμετείχε στην εκστρατεία για την απελευθέρωση του Πινοσέτ. Way to go! )


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

stathis said:


> (Δεν τον ήξερα τον Taki, αλλά κέρδισε μια θέση στην καρδιά μου μόλις διάβασα ότι μιλάει για "κληρονομιά του Ρόναλντ Ρίγκαν" και ότι συμμετείχε στην εκστρατεία για την απελευθέρωση του Πινοσέτ. Way to go! )



Εννοείς ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει ακόμα τίποτα δικό του που λέει πόσο τον στενοχώρησε όταν ήταν μικρός και μάλιστα μαθητής του Γερμανικού σχολείου που οι Έλληνες δεν υποδέχτηκαν τους γερμανούς με ανοιχτές αγκάλες, αν και είχαν πολλά να μάθουν από αυτούς για οργανωτικά θέματα. Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, πιο κάτω έλεγε ότι πολύ τον στενοχώρησαν κι οι Γερμανοί.


----------



## stathis (Nov 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, πιο κάτω έλεγε ότι πολύ τον στενοχώρησαν κι οι Γερμανοι.


Ακόμη κι ένα σταματημένο ρολόι λέει τη σωστή ώρα δύο φορές την ημέρα...


----------



## crystal (Nov 21, 2009)

Είχα κρατήσει μια νοερή σημείωση να σας χαρίσω το παρακάτω ντοκουμέντο, αλλά όλο το ξεχνούσα. Από παράδρομο του Ταξίμ, στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. 

[URL=http://img213.imageshack.us/i/p3080102.jpg/]

[/URL]


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Πού είναι το αξιοπερίεργο με τη φωτογραφία;

Μη μου πεις στο άρθρο, γιατί εδώ έχουμε τις εξής παμπ:
The Earl of Northumberland
The Victoria
The Princess Louise
The Alexandra
The Crystal Palace
The Clarence
The Brunel
The Talbot
κλπ η λέξη παμπ υπονοείται
Αλλιώς πως θα ξεχώριζες την Παμπ Βικτωρία απο τον σταθμό, τη γειτονιά ή και την ίδια τη βασίλισσα Βικτωρία;


----------



## crystal (Nov 21, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι έχετε εκεί, αλλά στη φωτογραφία η λέξη παμπ δεν υπονοείται - είναι γραμμένη φαρδιά-πλατιά πάνω από το όνομα. Επίσης, φαντάζομαι πως στην Κωνσταντινούπολη δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη να ξεχωρίσω την παμπ από το σταθμό, τη γειτονιά ή τον ίδιο τον Τζέιμς Τζόις. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Κρυσταλ, δεν πιάνεις το νόημα. Δεν πειράζει. Μπορεί να μη χρειάζετα να την ξεχωρίσεις απο κατι άλλο, αλλα το μαγαζί προσπαθεί να δώσει αέρα Ιρλανδίας μεχρι αυτή τη λεπτομερεια. Και βλέπω στο γκουγκλ ότι υπάρχει και The James Joyce στο Μοναστηράκι. 

Λάθος δεν υπαρχει, ούτε θα το θεωρούσε λαθος κανένας αγγλόφωνος (αυτό για να μη σου χαλασω χατηρι μόλις το έλεγξα με τη μητέρα μου που είναι αγγλόφωνη, αλλα υπάρχει πάντα περίπτωση να μην κατάλαβε την ερωτησή μου και να μου έδωσε λάθος απάντηση;)). 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτή η φωτογραφία





παμπ του Στόκπορτ, που τωρα έχει αλλαξει όνομα και είναι Μικρη Βικτωρία.





Η Βικτωρία με αρθρο παραμενει δημοφιλής , και όπως βλεπεις και στο σάιτ τους λέει: The Victoria κι από κάτω Public House • Dining Room • Hotel. Γραμμένο φαρδυά πλατυά οτι ειναι πανδοχείο. 
Αλλά ας αφήσουμε τη Βικτωρία κι ας πιάσουμε κανέναν άλλο
Κανέναν Γεώργιο ίσως:
King George
ή αν αυτός δε μας κάνει γιατί δεν εχει επίθετο, ας πιάσουμε τον Μπρουνέλ




Υπάρχει και The Isambard Kingdom Brunel
Toν σερ Τζών Μπέικερ





Και για να μη γεμίσουμε φωτογραφίες,
The William Wilberforce
The Soloman Cutler


----------



## crystal (Nov 21, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είχα πιάσει το νόημα, αλλά τη δεύτερη φορά προσκόμισες πολύ πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό. ;)




SBE said:


> (αυτό για να μη σου χαλασω χατηρι μόλις το έλεγξα με τη μητέρα μου που είναι αγγλόφωνη, αλλα υπάρχει πάντα περίπτωση να μην κατάλαβε την ερωτησή μου και να μου έδωσε λάθος απάντηση;)).



Καταλαβαίνω... Το πρωί μιλούσα με τη γιαγιά μου, η οποία μέχρι σήμερα ήξερα πως τα έχει τετρακόσια, και με ρώτησε αν δουλεύω και πού. Το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι δέκα μέρες πριν της είχα απαντήσει στην ίδια ερώτηση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Η μαμά μου 1400 τα έχει, αλλα ή γιαγιά μου δυστυχώς όπως το λες.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 22, 2009)

Έτσι να πεταχτώ κι εγώ μετά από καιρό και να πω ότι το The στο The James Joyce Irish Pub αναφέρεται στο pub και όχι στο όνομα, επομένως είναι ολόσωστο. 
Το 'Η Μεγάλη του Γένους Σχολή' δεν είναι σωστό αντίστοιχα στα ελληνικά; 

Επίσης να συμπληρώσω και κάτι στα πρώτα ποστ: Το Τhe Mall είναι κλασική περίπτωση. 
-Πού πας;
-Πάω στο The Mall!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και βλέπω στο γκουγκλ ότι υπάρχει και The James Joyce στο Μοναστηράκι.


Φυσικά και υπάρχει, μπορεί να βεβαιώσει ένας θαμώνας: http://www.athinorama.gr/index/data/place.aspx?id=4028. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

Στις παμπ, τα πλοία, τα μουσεία και άλλα ιδρύματα (που μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα) χρησιμοποιούμε (στα αγγλικά) το οριστικό άρθρο με κύριο όνομα. Κυρίως για να μην μπερδεύεται με τον αρχικό φορέα του κύριου ονόματος. Βάζω ένα «the Queen Mary» στο γκουγκλ για να βγάλω ωραίο παράδειγμα. Μμμ, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «On her way down the slipway, Queen Mary was slowed by eighteen drag chains...»; Ε, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ούτε «I'm sick and tired of James Joyce» αναφερόμενοι στο παμπ. Το φαινόμενο είναι αγγλικό, το αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά θα ήταν «η βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ» και «το "Βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ"». (Ενδιαφέρον έχει το πώς παίζει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου της Καθημερινής με τα ονόματα των πλοίων εδώ.)


----------



## crystal (Nov 22, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Έτσι να πεταχτώ κι εγώ μετά από καιρό και να πω ότι το The στο The James Joyce Irish Pub αναφέρεται στο pub και όχι στο όνομα, επομένως είναι ολόσωστο.
> Το 'Η Μεγάλη του Γένους Σχολή' δεν είναι σωστό αντίστοιχα στα ελληνικά;



Για όνομα του Θεού! Αν προσέξατε, με μπέρδεψε μια επιγραφή ''Irish pub: The James Joyce'', κι όχι μια φράση με δομή άρθρο-κατηγορηματικός προσδιορισμός-ουσιαστικό. Σας ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

Λυσσάξατε πια με τις (ή τα) pub ή pubs ;)
Αφήστε τις μπύρες κάτω και περιποιηθείτε τον εαυτό σας με κανένα καλλυντικούλι *της L' Oreal*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τα ακρωνύμια προσφέρουν συχνά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:
> το σύνδρομο SARS = το σύνδρομο Σοβαρό Οξύ Αναπνευστικό Σύνδρομο
> ο αριθμός ΡΙΝ = ο αριθμός Προσωπικός Αριθμός κλπ
> Περισσότερα στο RAS syndrome. :)


Άλλη περίπτωση: η σύναψη «ποδήλατο mtb».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια άλλη οικογένεια τέτοιων περιπτώσεων είναι τα έναρθρα ξένα έντυπα. Η «Λα Στάμπα», η «Αλ Αχράμ», η «Ντι Βελτ»


Και τα έναρθρα τοπωνύμια, σαν το Λος Άντζελες ή σαν το Ελ Ντοράντο, που έγινε απλά και φυσικά το Ελντοράντο. Και το Αλ Μανάμα, πρωτεύουσα του Μπαχρέιν, αν δεν απατώμαι.

Εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να μην βάλω το άρθρο όταν λέω ότι ο καλός μου είναι από τη Λας Πάλμας (πρωτεύουσα της Γκραν Κανάρια). Το βολεύω στο μυαλό μου λέγοντας ότι στην ουσία θέλω να πω "από την πόλη 'Λας Πάλμας' ".


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

...
Και η λίμνη του Λοχ Νες και το Krepost’ Redoute Kalé.


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2013)

Μια που το θυμήθηκε το νήμα το Δόχτορας:
Το όρος Φουτζιγιάμα (γιάμα = βουνό στα γιαπωνέζικα)
Eυτυχώς, μόνο μία λίμνη Βικτόρια Νιάνζα μου έβγαλε το Γκουγκλ και είναι από αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι (άλλης γλώσσας πρόβλημα ο πλεονασμός, δηλαδή).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Ίδια περίπτωση και ορισμένες εταιρικές ονομασίες: η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Embraer = η βραζιλιάνικη εταιρεία Bραζιλιάνικη Eταιρεία Αεροναυπηγικής (EMpresa BRasileira de AERonáutica). Ομοίως το «εταιρεία» υπάρχει ήδη σε ονομασίες όπως Texaco (the TEXAs COmpany), 3E (Ελληνική Εταιρεία Εμφιαλώσεων) κ.ά.



Βρήκα παλιό παράδειγμα εταιρείας που το έκανε επίσημα: η Radio Corporation of America, γίγαντας στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών ειδών και των τηλεπικοινωνιών στα μέσα του εικοστού αιώνα, μετονομάστηκε κάποια στιγμή σε RCA Corporation ώστε να μη δίνεται τόση έμφαση στο ραδιόφωνο σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητές της.

Όχι ότι η αλλαγή βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα· η εταιρεία διαλύθηκε το '86. Ένα από τα ενθύμια τής μακράς διαδρομής της όμως ήταν η παλιά της έδρα στο Μανχάταν, ένας πενηνταώροφος ουρανοξύστης στη λεωφόρο Λέξινγκτον, που στην εποχή του (1930) θα πρέπει να ήταν η αποθέωση του μοντερνισμού. Θαυμάστε διακόσμηση Αρ Ντεκό, παρακαλώ.

Α, και κάτι άσχετο που πρόσεξα στο άρθρο της εταιρείας και χαμογέλασα:

The rise of radio broadcasting during the early 1920s, which provided unlimited free home entertainment, caused significant financial problems throughout the established phonograph record industry.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ένα από τα ενθύμια τής μακράς διαδρομής της όμως ήταν η παλιά της έδρα στο Μανχάταν, ένας πενηνταώροφος ουρανοξύστης στη λεωφόρο Λέξινγκτον, που στην εποχή του (1930) θα πρέπει να ήταν η αποθέωση του μοντερνισμού. Θαυμάστε διακόσμηση Αρ Ντεκό, παρακαλώ.



Για μια στιγμή σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι το κτίριο που έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στους Ghostbusters, αλλά έκανα λάθος — στους Ghostbusters ήταν αυτό:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/55_Central_Park_West


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2021)

It has some crooked angles in the end, though.


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2021)

Το Soviet Union βέβαια είναι λάθος. "Council union" είναι το σωστό. Μάλλον ο συντάκτης μπερδεύτηκε με τη χρήση του union ως συνδικάτο, trade union - αλλά δεν ήταν συνδικάτα τα σοβιέτ...


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

Έρημος Γκόμπι. Το γκόμπι στα μογγολικά σημαίνει "άνυδρος τόπος" (ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων).


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

daeman said:


> View attachment 6861



They (as well as the other entries here) definitely give new meaning to the term "duplicate data".


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2021)

cougr said:


> They (as well as the other entries here) definitely give new meaning to the term "duplicate data".



redundancy


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2021)

Όρος Φουτζιγιάμα= όρος Φούτζι όρος


----------



## cougr (May 17, 2021)

SBE said:


> Μια που το θυμήθηκε το νήμα το Δόχτορας:
> Το όρος Φουτζιγιάμα (γιάμα = βουνό στα γιαπωνέζικα)...


----------

